# driving in cars..



## mzreyes (May 11, 2007)

and taking pictures.. lol.. = bad idea

face..
powder..concealor
dark msf
goddess blush
glissade msf

eyes..
baselight paint
mangomix s/s
amberlights e/s
passionate e/s
sketch e/s
paradisco e/s
rose blanc e/s
vanilla pig.
star violet e/s
nightfish f/l
engraved p/p

lips..
don't remember. It's ugly anyway. lol. 




















face..
powder.. concealor
dark msf
dollymix blush
petal point blush (used this to highlight because it's way to frosty for me to use as a blush alone)
glissade msf

eyes..
baselight paint
shroom e/s
woodwinked e/s
satin taupe e/s
smut e/s
ricepaper e/s
cloudbound e/s
nightfish f/l
engraved p/p
nyc glamour lashes

lips.. they were blended.. not sure why the flash makes my liner sooo.. obvious. lol..
cranapple c/l
flowerplay l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



slicked pink l/g


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 12, 2007)

You couldn't look anymore perfect.


----------



## MAC is love (May 12, 2007)

i am in LOVE. with the second look. the lip color looks amazing on you!


----------



## Shimmer (May 12, 2007)

hahha I do the same thing. I love the second look!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 12, 2007)

Nice. And, looka you, getting your 'grown woman' on in the 2nd set of pics.


----------



## stefania905 (May 12, 2007)

i loveeeeee the hair in the second look!


are you by any chance filipina??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2007)

Haha, makeup and driving, your multi talented!


----------



## macface (May 12, 2007)

I like your hair and makeup in the second picture.did you use hair rollers or a curling iron?


----------



## Emmi (May 12, 2007)

Love it


----------



## coachkitten (May 12, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 12, 2007)

did you really go out with the 2nd look or did you wipe the lipstick off? Heh, jk girl. You are gorgeous my dear.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_You couldn't look anymore perfect._

 
I agree!!!
I love the 2nd look, the liner looks fine as it is. The lips are amazing!!!


----------



## Jayne (May 12, 2007)

in love with the 2nd look too


----------



## Taj (May 12, 2007)

sexy as usual, my dear !


----------



## Daligani (May 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous as always!! You are simply stunning in the second look.. I especially love this pic, though.. 






*You = holy hotness!!!*

Also..
You look like you're about to seriously stomp some ass lol.. as if you're thinking..
"Yeh, c'mon bitch, do it.. I effin dare ya. I'll fluck your ass up!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I love it!!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 12, 2007)

You are so beautiful! I love your hair in the second one!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 12, 2007)

lovelyyyy.
id probs crash if i took pics while i was driving lool
im not the best driver


----------



## rosquared (May 12, 2007)

tut request for the second look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i can't figure out what to with my woodwinked e/s.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 12, 2007)

cute!!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 12, 2007)

I love your 2nd look!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (May 12, 2007)

WOW i love that second look.You look so glamorous.


----------



## mzreyes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_ 

are you by any chance filipina??_

 
yezzir


----------



## mzreyes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macface* 

 
_I like your hair and makeup in the second picture.did you use hair rollers or a curling iron?_

 
I used a curling iron. First I put some mousse in my hair, then curled it, then lightly sprayed with some hairspray. The curls lasted for about... 3 hours. lol.. my hair sucks


----------



## mzreyes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_did you really go out with the 2nd look or did you wipe the lipstick off? Heh, jk girl. You are gorgeous my dear._

 
I actually kept it on his time! lol!! A couple ppl at work complimented on it. And one of my co-workers said that the color made me look young. lol, what that means? I have no idea. But I don't think it was a bad thing. hahah!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Daligani* 

 
_
Also..
You look like you're about to seriously stomp some ass lol.. as if you're thinking..
"Yeh, c'mon bitch, do it.. I effin dare ya. I'll fluck your ass up!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha I love it!!_

 
yea this definitly isn't my "hi, come be my friend" face. lol!!


----------



## mzreyes (May 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosquared* 

 
_tut request for the second look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i can't figure out what to with my woodwinked e/s._

 
I actually covered woodwinked with satin taupe. hahaha... When I applied woodwinked, I was like uhhhh thats  not what I want. lol!!


----------



## chermosa (May 13, 2007)

the second look is just wonderfull!!


----------



## Urbana (May 13, 2007)

cool, i love the 2nd one


----------



## PomPoko (May 13, 2007)

I love both looks, but especially the eyes in the first look and the lips in the second! I think that lip colour suits you so well!


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_I used a curling iron. First I put some mousse in my hair, then curled it, then lightly sprayed with some hairspray. The curls lasted for about... 3 hours. lol.. my hair sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hun you should try moussing  after you've curled your hair!!! That's what I do and it lasts at least half the day


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

BTW I really like ur tuts...i'm newbie so looking at EVERYTHING!! lol


----------



## mzreyes (May 14, 2007)

thanks girls!!


----------



## stefania905 (May 14, 2007)

i knew it! im filipina too. lol....it's the lips hehe. my bottom lip is slighty plumper then my top. despite that i buy lippies like a mad woman....i have wearing stuff on my lips. they like get in the way...but of course i date guys that cant get enough of them.....pshhh only kissing if they buy me MAC.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_yezzir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## mzreyes (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_i knew it! im filipina too. lol....it's the lips hehe. my bottom lip is slighty plumper then my top. despite that i buy lippies like a mad woman....i have wearing stuff on my lips. they like get in the way...but of course i date guys that cant get enough of them.....pshhh only kissing if they buy me MAC._

 
haha!!! you silly girl.. yep I love me some new lippies. My bf is filipino too, and he has some niiiiiiiiice smackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They come in handy


----------



## juicyaddict (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_haha!!! you silly girl.. yep I love me some new lippies. My bf is filipino too, and he has some niiiiiiiiice smackers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They come in handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey girls! Another pinay here!


----------



## mzreyes (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ty_inspires (May 15, 2007)

OMG, your eyebrows are perfecto!


----------



## slvrlips (May 15, 2007)

very pretty as usual 
you rock


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 11, 2008)

I love your eyes in the first fotos. i love the combination of amber lights mixed with passionate. 

and i think the second look is beautiful too! this is a look i could wear to work. i was wondering if you know could remember the placement that you put the shadows in for this look? thanks

xoxo

kk


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 11, 2008)

beautiful!


----------

